# Help upgrading from HTiB - Product Select & Set up



## louie2814 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all! Long time lurker of the forums, only posted a few times but have found everyone to be tremendously helpful. I haven't reached the five post limit quite yet so I am adding pictures as attachments. I hope they come across. If not I will come back after a couple of more posts...



I'm looking for help on upgrading to a new 5.1. I'd like to replace everything but my receiver. I am keeping the receiver from the yamaha HTIB that I have now. It is a Yamaha RX-V373.

If you look at my layout on the imgur link below, this is more of a multi purpose room. The "home theater area" is an area about 15x 10 off to the side of a much larger room. I have four recliners about 10 feet from a 110" screen and a bar table top behind those. There is about 3 feet to the rear wall behind the table top.

I have a budget of about $1000 and I want something that I can use for 60% TV & Movies, 30% Xbox , and 10% music. I love great bass, so I'm happy to spend a little extra on a sub. 

Originally I was looking at going with Klipsch RB-41's or similar and some matching Klipsch surrounds and center but I have had second thoughts. I'm now looking at going with the Chane A1RX for left and right and Chane A2RX-c for the center. I've also been looking at the BIC f12 or the HSU STF-2 Sub. Probably leaning towards the STF-2.

What do you all think of this set up? What would you do for rear surrounds? 

If you had a $1000 budget and this type of space. What would you guys choose? I'd like something nice that will last years, but also don't want anything overkill for the space. I'm a little unsure on how to gauge that. It is a large room, but only one side of it is for home theater.

I also have a question about the positioning of the rear surrounds. I have a bit of a challenge with where the stairway is behind the seating and where to put the speakers. Right now I have my cheapo surrounds wall mounted with one on the long rear wall and the other on the short right hand wall. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to handle this? Please see the pictures below too. 

































Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## louie2814 (Jun 25, 2014)

Never mind I'm just going to buy some Bose cubes........


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your money will go much farther if you get something other than Bose. 
Have a look at accessories4less.com for a receiver in your price range and then we will help with selection of speakers.


----------



## louie2814 (Jun 25, 2014)

I was being funny. Just figured I'd bump the thread. All relevant info above!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your option of going with the Chane speakers and HSU sub would be my choice.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

SPEAKER CHOICES:
Front 3 channels... (3) Chane A2rx-c.
Surrounds, side ... (2) Chane A1rx-c.
Sub .................... HSU (the best you can afford)

PLACEMENT OF YOUR SIDE SURROUND SPEAKERS:
1) See your projector mount? You could use two of those mounts to hang side surround speakers near the proper locations.
or
2) You could use in-ceiling speakers and place them above your listening position.

NOTE ON CHANE SPEAKER CHOICE:
You mention using A1's as main left & right speakers. The A1's are great speakers, but the A2's do produce more room filling sound and do it easier than the A1's. If you can't afford the A2's, then the A1's would be my next recommendation.


----------



## louie2814 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! That's interesting, I assumed the 2 was only for center use?


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

I think you're on the right track with the Chanes.
I'd also consider the HVL-1 from Wave Crest Audio
http://www.wavecrestaudio.com/products/hvl-1-two-way-loudspeaker-pair

I'd also be considering the HTM 200SE or CBM 170 from Ascend Acoustics.
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cbm170/cbm170.html
and
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/htm200/htm200.html

Spend as much as you can swing for an SVS, HSU or Rythmik sub.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

*Food for thought:* With a $1k budget, I would *only replace the front sound stage* (L/C/R) and *put cash saved by not replacing surrounds into better or more sub(s)*. 
- The HTIB surround speakers can be replaced down the line, and will be more than adequate in the near-term.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ +1!


ALSO...


louie2814 said:


> ...That's interesting, I assumed the 2 was only for center use?


The Chane speakers occasionally go on sale at an online store called Massdrop.
You'll probably find this Chane A2rx-c 5.0 set up review very informative,
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...7865-chane-a2rx-c-5-0-loudspeaker-review.html


----------

